# How many bikers here???



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

Come on make yourselves known....


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Yes, but isn't it off-topic?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

lots!
(I'm hanging on to my biker status, cos whilst the Duke has gone, the CCM is still stuck in my garage )

And yes it is


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I have one of these (two of them actually)


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

I've got a Ducati 748R, been on bikes for years, though since last spring I stopped road riding for serveral reasons, though the bike is road legal for daytime use, so up for a ride out some time


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Was out on Sunday with Helen, she loves it too (is it all that leather :? )

One of these on the way shortly...


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Just about hanging onto my Honda Fireblade, though house purchase could make me sell 

P.S. I dont think owning a BMW bike makes you a "real" biker!!!! :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Was out on Sunday with Helen, she loves it too (is it all that leather :? )
> 
> One of these on the way shortly...


You can also buy leather for indoors activities. Did you/she know this? :lol:


----------



## AndrewS (May 7, 2002)

that's my 27th bike below! i like bikes a little :lol:


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

My friendly beemer dealer is trying to get me to take the K1200S as well....depending on money I might get one in the summer...Ttotal - did you get the electronic suspension adjustment controls...?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

ttmonkey said:


> My friendly beemer dealer is trying to get me to take the K1200S as well....depending on money I might get one in the summer...Ttotal - did you get the electronic suspension adjustment controls...?


Don't do it!

Better bikes on the market.


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

Triumph Daytona 995i

Justin


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> ttmonkey said:
> 
> 
> > My friendly beemer dealer is trying to get me to take the K1200S as well....depending on money I might get one in the summer...Ttotal - did you get the electronic suspension adjustment controls...?
> ...


Nothing better than the blue propellor....


----------



## ninja_fox (Nov 7, 2003)

TTR & blue ZX6R (as if the username didn't give it away...)


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

dj c225 said:


> I've got a Ducati 748R,


Now that is a bike i've hankered after -good choice!

used to have a Gixer 750 but not allowed anymore, missus keeps reading the death statistics :?

I would love the new Gixer 1000 [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

VFR400 Track bike and selling my early stocks racer at the mo...

Bikes are in my blood. Trackdays only really. I had about 15 days on the roads last year and it was 15 too many as I keep speeding and grinding my sliders. I am only safe on track where that is the norm.










Track day anyone??  :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a Ducati 748R,
> ...


So did I, so I went out and bought one, number 0831/1000.

Was a little dissapointed though, no fun on the road, riding position is awkward, slipper clutch is a pain, and they've made it a hig revving v-twin.

Still fab on track. Also all the extra kit is worth the money; ohlins, shower injector system, the light wheels, termis etc all make is look and sound and handle great!

Next time I want a 999R though this is a little out my reach at present (Â£21k).

Wouldn't mind a new MV Agusta F4 1000, my father has the 750 version, lacking a bit of power but Ferrari looks and Ducati handling make it a great bike.

Anyone do trackdays here? or mainly stick to road riding?

Was thinking of taking the Ducati over to Italy in the summer, but don't trust it enough, too many things to go wrong, also too uncomfortable and no where to tie on luggage


----------



## khewett (Jan 16, 2005)

Biker 1st, TT lover close 2nd.

Enjoyed the first warm ride of the year on Saturday


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Loz180 said:


> VFR400 Track bike and selling my early stocks racer at the mo...
> 
> Bikes are in my blood. Trackdays only really. I had about 15 days on the roads last year and it was 15 too many as I keep speeding and grinding my sliders. I am only safe on track where that is the norm.
> 
> ...


Whats all the gravel/cement dust on the apex for ?


----------



## dave_rsvr (Mar 27, 2003)

less spark more lean angle!


----------



## Ziggy Stardust (Aug 23, 2004)

1976 Kawasaki KH400 A3 two stroke triple.
View at www.angelfire.com/retro/roadster/index-7.html


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

gcp said:


> Loz180 said:
> 
> 
> > VFR400 Track bike and selling my early stocks racer at the mo...
> ...


Someone had an off :lol: :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Me too, but I don't own a bike anymore.

I preferred low riders and had a Virago XV535.

Like this , but mine was deep red 8)


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

How tall are you Lisa?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Erm...I'm petite


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Lisa. said:


> Erm...I'm petite


 :wink: :lol:

I wouldn't mind a V-Rod one day, if I every manage to build up a collection of bikes and cars


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Oi! less of the :lol: :lol: :lol:

Small, petite and perfectly formed. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Lisa. said:


> Oi! less of the :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Small, petite and perfectly formed. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


Lovely, but for sure I'm too old for you


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Add me to the list. Been a biker since I was allowed to be, that's 16 if you include my DT50 or 17 if the RD125 is a proper bike. Either way its getting on for 20 years now. Had many bikes including 5 GSXR750 (which I loved, all of them!). Changed to a twin in 2000 and now got the following in the garage:



















Got out at the weekend for the first time in ages - god its fun. Saturday in the TT with the roof down and then out on the bike on Sunday - HORRAH for the sunshine.

Guy


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

I got my first bike last August - so got a "sensible Yamaha FZ6 ". Got the TT in November and not missed the ex-wife yet


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > Oi! less of the :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Yeah you are.


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

I,m an X biker 5 years now, after an accident in Greece were I once lived.


----------



## smug (Nov 3, 2003)

I've got a 1200 Bandit Street fighter, and I just swoped my RSV Millie for a ZX12R, to invade europe on :twisted:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Lisa. said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa. said:
> ...


What your under 16  :lol:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

smug said:


> I've got a 1200 Bandit Street fighter, and I just swoped my RSV Millie for a ZX12R, to invade europe on :twisted:


ZX12R - 200mph :twisted: 

I rode one a few times, great bike, never got out of first :lol:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

gcp said:


> Loz180 said:
> 
> 
> > VFR400 Track bike and selling my early stocks racer at the mo...
> ...


Er... thats water on the apex, mate. is for er... well its for scaring me really. It was a wet trackday I'm afraid. but thats good for practicing your smooth throttle control and braking..


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

as far as lean angle goes... Its was an FZ400R and the the pegs touch down about 3degrees after then knee so one has to be a little carefull. Strangely the ZXR750 used to have the same problem at Brands Indy circuit. The fast left/right into the loop onto the back straight. Nice problem to have when you are going up the inside of RSV Milles and even a fairly well piloted RC30  who claimed his front end was washing out...

Trackday, DJ C225? Yep! make it up to Oulton or Cadwell Park and I'll come dance with you. Intermediate group or fast? (I favour the intermediate group as I ride small engined bikes (400cc) and don't like to hold up the big boys on the straights).

Bring on the summer! :wink:


----------



## paul180 (Aug 12, 2003)

Hi, another biker here! 

Sold my beloved R6 two weeks ago, though. Here are some pics...
http://public.fotki.com/sid-the-fish.

Sold it because I needed the dosh. 

Not sure yet, but thinking of getting R1 next time.


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

Yep on my second Aprilia now and I love'em. I go out with about 8 to 10 guys from the rsvr forum and went through Spain and France last year.

Take a look at this link if you dare.

http://mysite.wanadoo-members.co.uk/catalunya2004/Spain.htm

I broken collar bone and two smashed bikes + one with light damage.

Interesting 10 days. May be doing The Ring this year.


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

2004 Blade (my 3rd Blade) & a CCM R30 going to waste up side of house - I must get round to advertising it.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> Erm...I'm petite


Tres petite!! Miniscule.

Could your feet reach the floor on this bike then? :wink:


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

biker too here

kawasaki zx6r 1997 to ride on track
and a benelli tornado for the road


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

ir_fuel said:


> biker too here
> 
> kawasaki zx6r 1997 to ride on track
> and a benelli tornado for the road


GREEN WITTTH ENVY!!!


----------



## NIIK_TT (May 7, 2002)

What do you guys reckon for a 2003 Ducatti Monster 750 "Dark" with FSH and verified 750 miles only for Â£2,800 ?

Mate wants a quick sale.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > Erm...I'm petite
> ...


No, I had stabilisers.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

TTotal said:


>


You sure you can handle that bike mate?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)




----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > You sure you can handle that bike mate?


Not me it was supposed to be a "likkle" person like our Lisa


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

So let em get this right, she's small, under age, drives a TT and has an electric motorcycle?! :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yep...and lovely too


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Yep...and lovely too


----------

